# Just starting



## maineyak89 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey, 

Ive been looking to get into some bow hunting. I have found a bow on craigslist that fits my price range and is close to me. The only problem I have is I know nothing of the bow. I know its old I just don't know how old. 

It is listed as a Hoyt Impulse Super Slam. He says the string was replaced reciently and it looks to be in good condition. I just cannot find any info on it. Any help would be great. Hes asking 165 and it comes with a couple broad heads.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* maineyak89. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## maineyak89 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Anyone know any info on the bow?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!    I would post in the general forums about that bow.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

